# Labs Results, bump up the Armour a tiny bit?



## Melimac (Sep 12, 2010)

Free T3 2.6 range 2.0-3.9

Free T4 .52 range .58-1.64

TSH .61 range .34-4.70

Currently taking Armour 2 grains, (120mg).

I'm thinking the frees need bumped up a bit and moving up to 150mg?


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow, I wouldn't touch it without a physician, as you probably know if you tweak things too much you can end up in a "situation." Armour has side-effects of taking "too much" from the armour website: Click on full prescribing info http://www.armourthyroid.com/ and read the details to see the dangerous effects that can happen.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Liothyronine (T3)
is almost totally absorbed, 95 percent in 4 hours.
http://www.frx.com/pi/armourthyroid_pi.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

If your doctor agrees; yes..................you are in dire need of an increase. You want your Free T3 at about 75% of the range given by your lab.

If your doc does not agree; find one that does. I am on 3 1/2 grains, 71 year old female. I "am" a busy lady; very active.

Info above.........................

And on the day of your lab draw, I strongly recommend taking your Armour after the draw and info above on that as well!


----------



## Melimac (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh yes, I see the Dr next week! He is great at emailing my labs before the visit.

And I learned from this site to take my meds after a blood draw.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

We are in business then! I am glad to hear that. Let us know about the increase if you will? And...................good luck!

Hugs,


----------



## Melimac (Sep 12, 2010)

Melimac said:


> Free T3 2.6 range 2.0-3.9
> 
> Free T4 .52 range .58-1.64
> 
> ...


Now what?!?!

Armour increased to 150mg and my new labs are almost the same.

Free T3 2.5 range 2.0-3.9

Free T4 .60 range .58-1.64

TSH .05 (L) range .34-4.70


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You definitely need another increase. How long has it been since your last increase? Also, are you taking your Armour on a totally empty stomach with a full glass of water and waiting at least an hour before eating? I'm wondering if your body isn't absorbing it well.


----------



## Melimac (Sep 12, 2010)

Hmm, not a full glass of water, but several sips. I take it at 5 am and then get up at 6 am and have my coffee.

My Dr. appt is on Monday. Before he agreed to this last increase he had switched me to Synthroid and Cytomel. I didn't last a week, my face was swollen, I was sick and throwing up, and really don't remember that week. I remember calling his office beging for my Armour back.

I've been on this dosage for 5 weeks. I hope he agrees to let me increase it again. I feel pretty good, not great but good.

Thanks for all the support on this site!


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

tricky, I am having the same argument with my endo but my TsH is .78. I felt fine at .22, .;29, and .4. My free T# has never been in the upper third on armour and I do not buy that it must be to feel your best. I know ther are people who have TSH's of .0something, but there are also people who have ventured their and paid for it. If my TSH were .05 I would be very careful and maybe hold of if I could stand it. You may come around a bit. Tough spot.

Hey Andros, I am curious, what are your latest labs? Where does your TSH usually land??


----------



## Melimac (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm curious, how low can TSH go?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

5 weeks is too soon for an increase but you do appear to need one. Better to lab at the 8 week mark and make sure your Armour is being titrated on the FREE T3 result each time. It would be good to get your FREE T3 at about 75% of the range given by your lab.

FT4 and TSH at this point is not relevant.

If your doc does not agree; sadly I must urge you to find one that does. I am 71 year old female and I require 210 mgs. (3 1/2 grains) of Armour daily and have been on this same dose for more years than I can remember.

Let us know how this all plays out.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TSH usually lands almost non-existent. 0.01

Do bear in mind that I do not have a thyroid. This does make a difference for those that do have a thyroid, the TSH might fluctuate. However, for titrating purpose w/exogenous T3, FREE T3 is the reliable test for this.


----------



## Melimac (Sep 12, 2010)

Andros said:


> 5 weeks is too soon for an increase but you do appear to need one. Better to lab at the 8 week mark and make sure your Armour is being titrated on the FREE T3 result each time. It would be good to get your FREE T3 at about 75% of the range given by your lab.
> 
> FT4 and TSH at this point is not relevant.
> 
> ...


Just got back from the Dr.

He agreed that 5 weeks is too soon, especially since I feel pretty good. We both agreed to wait until the 3 month mark and retest and up the dose based on how I feel. I also told him that if I felt worse that I would be in much sooner. I feel pleased with the fact that he is willing to listen and up the dosage based on my recommendation of how I feel.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

That sounds like a good plan. However, it would be better to go every 8 weeks for titration upward of 1/4 grain at a time If the FREE T3 is not in a good place yet.

Hugs,


----------

